# Post here if Ray Guards saved you



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

OK I've heard two camps from people who ACTUALLY wade fish on the regular, not twice a year.

First is "I've waded here for years without ray guards and never had a problem. I just shuffle my feet."

Second is "I used to wade without them, then I/someone with me got hit and now I won't leave home without them." (Or the alternate, almost as common "I had brand X, a ray hit me in just the right spot and got through, now I wear brand Y.")

HOWEVER the story I do not hear is "I got hit by a stingray hard, but what do you know, my trusty ray guards saved the day."




Imagine a smoke alarm having the same testimonials:
"I've lived in this house for years and its never burned down. If I smell smoke, I go check it out."
"I used to not have a smoke detector, then my house caught on fire. Now I have one in every room."

Those are useless testimonials! Where's the ray-guard equivalent of this one:
"I was asleep and my smoke detector woke me up. Turns out there was an electrical fire, it saved my home."


So post on this thread if you've got a story of ray guards actually doing the job their label refuses to suggest they do.


----------



## Just-chasin-tail12 (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't know him personally but a good friend told me about some one he was wading with one time and wearing ray guards. They had seen a few stingrays on the flat but were catching fish. Then the guy wearing ray guards got stuck and it went straight through with no problem. Not sure if they were just defective or if they are all like that? But I don't wear any myself lol


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Good thread OP. I am interested as well. I am in the 2nd camp. I never used them but I was hanging out one day at the Fishing Center in POC when an ambulance drove up. It was there about 5 minutes and then a boat pulled in with a guy laid out on the front deck. He was white as a ghost and obviously in shock. He had been hit by a stingray and I swear he looked like he was about to die. 

I do a lot of wading by myself and the thought of getting hit while alone, 200 yards from the boat is frightening. 

I also know a guy that got hit last year. It went through his achilles and he was on crutches for at least 2 months after the incident. I wear the boots and like them because I don't even worry about it. I take steps now instead of shuffling my feet. Maybe I am still at risk, but I think I'd have to get hit almost at my knee before it would actually get me.


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

I used to wear guards, now I just wear the ray boots and shuffle my feet.

Was out with two buddys and one of them got hit by a ray, right through the guard without issue. Until they make some that are actually ray "proof" instead of "resistant" I will do without. To be honest with you, the false sense of security seemed worse than staying on alert and making sure to do the shuffle.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

Excellent thread. I wear a pair of snake guards, happen to look exactly like ray guards, just cheaper. That being said, I am seriously considering using my old hockey shin guards if I can cut off the knee portion. Much thicker plastic.

It makes sense to me that a Ray can shove his stinger through Ray guards with enough speed and force. The end is pretty sharp as I recall and it comes down to physics. Pressure and speed over a very small area should be able to go through about anything Iv'e seen on the market.

Check out this monk throwing a needle through a pane of glass for referrence.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

mysteryfisherman said:


> I used to wear guards, now I just wear the ray boots and shuffle my feet.
> 
> Was out with two buddys and one of them got hit by a ray, right through the guard without issue. Until they make some that are actually ray "proof" instead of "resistant" I will do without. To be honest with you, the false sense of security seemed worse than staying on alert and making sure to do the shuffle.


Great way to put it! I deff font wade enough to offset the expense of ray guards and now that I know that they are not 100% affective I deff wont spend the money.


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

A good fishing buddy of mine was hit down in Port Mansfield and he said it was the worst pain he had every experienced. A week later after healing the infection sprung back on him and he went to the hospital for a second time. Bad news.

I had waded for years on a very regular basis without ray guards but our first trip together after his sting he almost insisted that I use an extra pair he had on his boat. I agreed and found myself more comfortable or maybe a little less paranoid leaving more thoughts to the actual fishing. I then bought my own pair along with a pair for my son.

I dont think I have been struck at while wearing them yet in the past few years but last week we were wading and I caught two sting rays while dragging bottom. Thats enough for me to keep wearing them.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

All i do is wade 75-80 trips a year and about 4 years ago while wading out of ingleside i stepped on a small ray and it lashed the top of my foot right at the ankle and the raygaurd boots stopped it. I wear them all the time and i still take it very very easy and shuffle my feet. I don't know if they will stop a big ray with a solid direct hit but i feel better wearing than not.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

I have a buddy that got hit with ray guards on, but he was unlucky enough to take the hit in the 1/4" unprotected area right above the bone on your ankle (or close to it). I actually wear Muck boots Woody Armor series. They are expensive, but they slip on and off so you don't have to replace them every year (like I had to with Ray guards). 

For liability reasons will never see "Stingray Proof" but some protection is better than none. My advice is your safest bet is shuffling your feet regardless of boots


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

txwader247 said:


> I have a buddy that got hit with ray guards on, but he was unlucky enough to take the hit in the 1/4" unprotected area right above the bone on your ankle (or close to it). I actually wear Muck boots Woody Armor series. They are expensive, but they slip on and off so you don't have to replace them every year (like I had to with Ray guards).
> 
> For liability reasons will never see "Stingray Proof" but some protection is better than none. My advice is your safest bet is shuffling your feet regardless of boots


Do these become hard to walk in when they fill up with water? Is it easy to walk witht hem or do they come off your feet a lot?


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

My buddy got hit by one and said it felt like getting shot with a poisonous bullet. He actually saw the ray and tried to step over it and it moved and he stepped right on it. I wear my Crackshots now religously, and they do go down past the ankle.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

TSWF mag did a story a few years back where they tested ray guards. They had a small ray in a kiddie pool and put a boot and ray guards on a piece of 2x4. When the ray hit the "leg" it blew right thru the guard. As I recall they were using Foreverlast ray guards for the test. After reading that I searched for a replacement for my Foreverlast guards. The Crackshot Stingray Gardz were tested with a blast of buckshot from close range and they were not punctured. So that sold me on them. I think most any type of guard could be punctured with a direct, straight on hit. But if there's any angle at all to the strike I feel like the guards will defect the barb. Just my humble (and hopefull) opinion though.


----------



## Woods&Water (May 23, 2012)

Great post!!

Im starting to become paraniod with all the "positive" feedback from these stories of people actually taking preventative measures and it not paying off. I agree something is better than nothing and Ill continue to wear them but still makes me nervous.

Ive been wearing the Hodgman surf and reef boot that provides "stingray protection"...... but after reading more sights Im not sure this boot is any better!

*Who wants to go into business with me on making somehting that'll work*??? ha


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

They saved me a couple of weeks ago, but not from a ray. I was wade fishing in knee deep water and hooked an upper slot red on my favorite crankbait. When I got the red close, he made a last ditch effort to escape and ran between my legs. Well he was only hooked on the rear treble hook and the front treble hung in the ray guard. He went ballistic and started head shaking. He finally straightened out the rear treble and took off. The front treble was still lodged in the rayguard. I can only imagine what a mess my leg would be in if not for the rayguard!

I had to clip 2 of the barbs off to remove the lure.


----------



## Tejas Trucha (Feb 28, 2011)

funny about that article mentioned above. My recollection was that the ray guardz worked and they even went out and got a bigger stingray and still worked. I have remember things wrong before though. Ask my wife.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

rugger said:


> Do these become hard to walk in when they fill up with water? Is it easy to walk witht hem or do they come off your feet a lot?


To me, they are no different than Ray Guards. If anything they seem lighter, now this weekend may be the true test if it stays warm enough to wet wade. I bought them during duck hunting season so I have only used them over waders. That extra space may cause them to fill with more water and be heavier, but I was converted to these by a few buddies who have used them for several seasons and love them.


----------



## murpmicw (Jan 2, 2007)

They are actually quite comfy----and no they don't come off --even in mud


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

*The Foreverlast Boot Test in TSFMag*

"TSWF mag did a story a few years back where they tested ray guards. They had a small ray in a kiddie pool and put a boot and ray guards on a piece of 2x4. When the ray hit the "leg" it blew right thru the guard."

Well --- it was actually quite the opposite --- after repeatedly tormenting the ray and having it slash at the boot dozens of times during the nearly one hour test, the boot was NEVER penetrated!

Hell, I was there!

EJ


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

I always wear my Crackshots!!! My thinking is if I get hit with them on, I at least have a chance .. With out them on,.. well you know the result!

So play it safe and have peace of mind!


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Tejas Trucha said:


> funny about that article mentioned above. My recollection was that the ray guardz worked and they even went out and got a bigger stingray and still worked. I have remember things wrong before though. Ask my wife.


You're probably right, my memory ain't what it used to be either!


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> "TSWF mag did a story a few years back where they tested ray guards. They had a small ray in a kiddie pool and put a boot and ray guards on a piece of 2x4. When the ray hit the "leg" it blew right thru the guard."
> 
> Well --- it was actually quite the opposite --- after repeatedly tormenting the ray and having it slash at the boot dozens of times during the nearly one hour test, the boot was NEVER penetrated!
> 
> ...


I stand corrected sir. Like I mentioned in a previous post, my memory ain't what it used to be. I do recall it was a great article though. Thanks E.J.


----------



## Reel Lucky (Apr 4, 2005)

From what I remember about the TSWF test is that they used a 2x4 to represent a leg. Obviously, I was not there or claim to be an expert but I would think that would give different results than a leg pressed firmly against the guard. In other words, the 2x4 had some space between the guard and the board which would allow it to "give" a little thus absorbing some of the impact without penetration. It was a neat trial, but I would not trust the results. With that said, I wear guards and stomp around like I trust them when I should still take my time and do the two step. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

netboy said:


> They saved me a couple of weeks ago, but not from a ray. I was wade fishing in knee deep water and hooked an upper slot red on my favorite crankbait. When I got the red close, he made a last ditch effort to escape and ran between my legs. Well he was only hooked on the rear treble hook and the front treble hung in the ray guard. He went ballistic and started head shaking. He finally straightened out the rear treble and took off. The front treble was still lodged in the rayguard. I can only imagine what a mess my leg would be in if not for the rayguard!
> 
> I had to clip 2 of the barbs off to remove the lure.


I had the same experience. Another time I tripped over a large oyster clump and fell to my knees. If it would not have been for the rayguard boots my shins would have been severely cut.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

I got hit once I was hastily moving back to the boat got in a hurry and took a step just as I got to the boat. I was lucky i was wearing wind pants so the barb kind of got impeaded on its way into my leg and it just sliced me instead of sticking into me. Your not always gonna get the thing slinging its bard straight at your calf which is probably the case where it went through the mentioned guards but it will help from indirect hits that can still do damage.

And just because you have guards that doesn't mean your bullet proof and you dont need to shuffle your feet.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

I wear rayguards all througout the summer. Been hit twice with them on and never had one go through (yet). I have the Everlast brand ones


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Reel Lucky - The 2x4 "leg" in the test was wrapped in towels to simulate a man's leg and the boot was then buckled tightly over the fake. There was no "give" to absorb the strike of the barb.

I would have no way to certify or qualify the test result except to say that a simulation of "man steps on stingray and ray struggles to get lose" was staged as realistically as possible and the result was that after repeated direct and indirect contact with the stingray's tail barb...the boot was not penetrated. You'll just have to take that for whatever you might think it is worth.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

I wear them because if I do get hit something is always better than nothing, and they are cheap. Even the boots with built in guards are cheaper than ER and Dr bills.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=662842

Here's a thread from when an alligator bit a guy wading and the ray guards saved him


----------



## 21shallow (Jun 27, 2013)

*stingray*

Been hit twice wearing nothing, both times hurt like hell. Wear my crackshots now, gotta try something. Read somewhere that 80% of people pass out from the pain, not good if you're alone in the water. 2nd hit was treated with hot water from an iV bag, walked out without any pain or further treatment.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

fishin shallow said:


> I had the same experience. Another time I tripped over a large oyster clump and fell to my knees. If it would not have been for the rayguard boots my shins would have been severely cut.


Not to mention the chance of vibrio with open wounds.
I wear them every time I get put of the boat.


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

I've been hit twice wearing them. Once at night under a full moon and once right as the sun was coming up. Didn't see either of them. One hit REALLY hard and one not too hard but it would have went between my toes. I felt like I jumped 10ft in the air, haha. Ray guards worked great both times, not a scratch.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

I can't say I've been hit since I started using them, but I've been using them ever since I got hit. Man...that is some excruciating pain. Odds are I may never get hit again, but I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

I was of the mentality that if you just shuffle your feet, you'll be fine. I did it for years, since I was little and never had a problem. After a few horror stories, I got a pair of Crackshot Guardz. Last year, while wading after work by myself, I had a ray take a swipe at me and all I felt was a 'thump.' It made a small slice on the guard, but nothing on me. 

Getting hit by a ray while wading isn't a matter of 'if', it's a matter of 'when.' I wear them religiously now, except for in the winter. When the water warms up, I have them on.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Now at 74 and knee replacement I stay in my Kayak to fish and the fish don't seem to mind. But I like to surf fish and don't wear any guards, but I could pay for it one of these days.


----------



## Reel Lucky (Apr 4, 2005)

EJ- well said. You have the best fishing magazine I've ever seen for the Texas coast. Good to hear the details of the test. Sounds like yall put a lot of thought into it. Keep up the good work. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Reel Lucky said:


> EJ- well said. You have the best fishing magazine I've ever seen for the Texas coast. Good to hear the details of the test. Sounds like yall put a lot of thought into it. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed. Great magazine


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

corykj said:


> I wear them religiously now, except for in the winter. When the water warms up, I have them on.


I see plenty of them in the winter...just sayin.


----------



## MrBlue (Apr 5, 2013)

How common are they at a crowded beach? Take my kids all the time and they don't really take any precaution other than some ignored warnings to shuffle feet! I never even thought about rays going to the beach as a kid. Jelly fish of course, but not rays.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

MrBlue said:


> How common are they at a crowded beach? Take my kids all the time and they don't really take any precaution other than some ignored warnings to shuffle feet! I never even thought about rays going to the beach as a kid. Jelly fish of course, but not rays.


I hate to say it but they are there at crowded beaches. my wife got hit at the beach at g.i.s.p. about 7yrs ago. my brother got hit at south p.i. and I got hit wading g.i.s.p.(bayside) 15yrs ago. plus every yr you hear of peeps going to utmb after a day at the beach. I always worry bout my daughter but if you do that too much you'll never go to the beach. we're actually going to have a family day at the beach today. p.s. I wear the old green strap on guards but cant say they've ever been tested.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

netboy said:


> I see plenty of them in the winter...just sayin.


I know they are out there, I just don't like wearing them with my waders. I have yet to come across one in the winter. I guess there's a first time for everything.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Years ago I took my pellet gun and found that the .17 pellet went thru the old set of ray guards and into the wood. I have a VERY old set of the old Neumarks that is ?? denier material and the pellet would not go thru this material.

I took the Neumarks cut them down and put them on the inside of the foreverlast guards and with 3 tie wraps they fit perfectly inside the ray guards as a loose second layer of protection. 

Never been hit yet but the second layer does make me feel better. With the plastic fins there are multiple open spots between the pieces the neumarks add a second layer of protection and single layer in the open spots.


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

It is a terrible thing. This happened on our first wade during a tournament in East Matty.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Was in surfside with the family one weekend a couple years back. Crowded day on the beach. Within the first two hours, i kicked a coupla rays, caught three or four, and two people within shouting distance got hit. That was one of only a few times ever i had to tell the kids to stay out of the water. Sometimes theyre thick in the surf, and dont seem to mind the crowds at all until they get stepped on.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I wore mine wading this weekend and I stepped on something that was flat and spongy. I didn't put my full weight down and stepped back and felt the flutter near my feet. I looked down and saw mud boils going away from me. Close call, so I will keep wearing them when I wade.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Dang wennis! That's horrible! That should make you wear them for sure.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

I was wearing wading boots with the super thick hard rubber when I got zapped. Went through the boots and about 1/4" into my foot. Hurt like hell but could have been worse. I still don't wear guards but I know I should.


----------



## REDHOOK (Jan 8, 2013)

Man I just started wading. Saturday was my first day doing it. its great, im planning on getting a pair of wadding boots and guards but reading this now I don't really know if the ray guards are really necessary.??


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

REDHOOK said:


> Man I just started wading. Saturday was my first day doing it. its great, im planning on getting a pair of wadding boots and guards but reading this now I don't really know if the ray guards are really necessary.??


I started wading this winter and i got the exact opposite impression. I'm ordering some crackshots right now.

I'm appropriately concerned, I do not do a good enough job shuffling my feet.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I hardly ever get out of the boat to wade anymore but even we I did I never wore more than a pair of the neoprene wading boots but with the hopes of doing more wading this summer I plan to get some better wading boots along with some crackshot guards.


----------



## specks&spots93 (May 4, 2012)

wennis1 said:


> It is a terrible thing. This happened on our first wade during a tournament in East Matty.
> 
> View attachment 1320954
> 
> ...


Was this during trio? Heard of a guy that took them off on his last wade and stepped back while fightin a red and got tagged. Heard he still got the fish in tho.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Yowza Weenis. Im staying in the boat


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=211452&highlight=stingray&page=6

Take a look at how bad a hit can be. About half way down is McTrout's stingray hit from a few years ago. He got Vibro in the sting ray hit so this is what the foot looks like few days later in the hospital. For a while it looked like they were going to call him Peg leg McTrout.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

This thread has solidified in my mind that the jury is out on the effectiveness of ray guards. Why don't they make ones that are really actually ray proof? They make chainmail for shark diving, waterproof guaranteed iphone cases, there should be ray-PROOF boots.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

If your buying a foreverlast product for protection buy the boots. If just guards alone buy the crackshot. The adjustable strap on the bottom holds them in place unlike the foreverlast with the elastic. Fished a tourney this weekend and our first stop was an area that has tons of rays. I normally just wear my Simms sneakers but my Buddy had an extra set of guards. Since we all get dropped off in different areas I decided to use them. When I was picked up and got on the boat they had worked themselves up above my ankle. So there was no protection in the area that is hit 90% of the time. Took the **** things off, just a false sense of protection


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I have not been hit, but have shuffled a few . The foreverlast guards got a pellet gun test yesterday.

FAILED: from close up to a few feet away. I did not have a board next to them in the test. There will be some separation between the guard and your leg. 
I even double em up and the shots still went through. .

I use the Mucks boot and will be checking in on the crackshots. A co. nearby say they can order them for around $55.

These guard would be much better with a stronger material that is being used to block the hit.

I seen the rays hit and hit with force.. Maybe if you wear two pairs they will work..


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

In addition to the sting ray boot test that I published in TSFMag (although I never published these for liability reasons) Mike McBride and I have conducted additional similar tests...independently. Mike, I am sure you will recall, is the king of sting, as far as I know. During his surfing and fishing careers he has been stuck something like five or six times, one while fishing that nearly resulted in the amputation of his left foot (plus he has stayed at several Holiday Inn Express hotels over the years) so he's no doubt an expert. Mike went so far as demonstrating a failure to a rep of one of the prominent footwear manufacturers; but only one name will be mentioned here. Before anybody jumps to an inappropriate conclusion - Mike was wading unprotected when he received that really bad sting.

We used actual stingray barbs taken from live rays - chucked 'em up in vice grip pliers - and flailed away at various so-called stingray-proof or stingray-resistant shoes, boots and leggings, purposely striking glancing and direct hits. 

Some of the products failed pretty miserably. Some allowed the barb to penetrate a short distance (maybe less than 1/2 inch) and then hung up in the fabric and/or became lodged in the shield material as the barb becomes progressively thicker, traveling away from the tip.

The product that performed best for me was the ForEverLast boot that has the shields attached to the tall boot itself. I placed a neoprene sock over my hand inside the boot with my palm facing outward toward the strike - the boot was zipped and buckled as though I was wearing it. None of the barb tests penetrated to my palm although I did succeed in having it puncture the outer fabric and shield - trust me, these punctures required very sharp, direct swats. Most attempts ended in the barb breaking before making it through.

So for whatever that is worth - those are my findings. I do not wade with my big ol' clunky ForEverLast boots, and there is definitely something to be said for wearing multiple layers of neoprene and other fabric between you and the shields.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

^^^

Thanks for that. I have a pair of the older numarks but Ive quit wearing them that much. 

The vest we are issued as a patrolman is not "bullet proof" hell a knife will penetrate as will most rifle rounds however I still wore it when it was 100 degrees out. Lets face it something is better than nothing


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

The key regardless of what you wear is to shuffle. Fished this past Friday and Saturday and kicked rays on both days, just felt the flutter of the wings on my ankles. Good thing I wasn't wearing waders or they would have been stained, I just left a slick behind me.


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know about saved me but they did give me a hell of a rash last Saturday. I have scabs all over and it looks like someone took a weed eater to my leg.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

EJ, thanks for further sharing your test results!

When I wade, I wear my ray guards. Some protection is better than nothing!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Oops....I made a typo....meant to say that I do not wade WITHOUT my big ForEverLast boots. Thought I better clear that up even though I'm sure most everybody understood my mistake.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I use the Crackshot's. I like the way they have the strap that runs under the boot and keeps them from sliding up. Also comes with a life time warranty...

http://www.crackshotcorp.com/sting-ray-guardz.html


----------

